# Θαλασσινές εικόνες και Ταξίδια - Seascapes > Ταξιδεύοντας - Journeying > Εμπειρίες  απο ταξίδι  με πλοίο >  Πειραιάς - Αίγινα - Αγκίστρι με Φαίδρα...

## laz94

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!
Θα ήθελα να μοιραστώ μαζί σας ένα ταξίδι που πραγματοποίησα πριν 3 εβδομάδες!
Ταξίδεψα από Πειραιά για Αγκίστρι με τη Φαίδρα...
Λίγες ώρες αργότερα από Αγκίστρι για Αίγινα με δελφίνι ( FD 18 )
και από ¶ίγινα για Πειραιά με Νεφέλη!

Το παρακάτω είναι ένα ρεπορτάζ για την διαδρομή Πειραιάς - Αίγινα - Αγκίστρι!

Από τον Πειραιά έβλαλα εισιτήρια με Φαίδρα για Αγκίστρι.
Λόγο προσφορας αντί για 11.70 κοστιζε 9.50 (δηλαδή όσο και για Αίγινα).
100_2684.JPG

Το πλοίο μας περιμένει στην γνωστή του θέση...
100_2655.JPG

Αφου δώσουμε τα εισιτήρια ανεβαίνουμε την κυλιόμενη σκάλα επιβίβασης...
100_2657.JPG

...και βρισκομαστε στο 1ο σαλόνι επιβατών οπου επικρατούν ανοιχτα χρώματα...
100_2658.JPG
100_2659.JPG

(*συνεχίζεται*)

----------


## laz94

...προχωρώντας στο βάθος συναντάμε το μικρό και πιο ήσυχο σαλονάκι με τα καθίσματα αεροπορικού τύπου όπως λέγονται...
100_2661.JPG

...ακομη πιο μπροστά, βρίσκουμε το πλώριο σαλόνι το οποίο είναι ιδιαίτερα φωτεινό αφού τα πολλά παράθυρα ξεκινούν από το ταβάνι και φτάνουν σχεδόν μεχρι το πάτωμα προσφέροντας άπλετη θέα στην θάλασσα...
100_2662.JPG
100_2663.JPG

...από το σαλόνι αυτό μπορύμε να βρεθούμε στο πλαϊνό εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα στο οποίο πριν από ενα χρόνο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) είχε τοποθετηθει τζαμαρία...
100_2666.JPG

*(συνεχίζεται)*

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα φιλε,ανηπομωνω για την συνεχεια !!  :Cool:

----------


## laz94

...ανεβαίνοντας την σκάλα...
100_2766.JPG

... και περπατώντας προς την πρύμη βρισκόμαστε στο εξωτερικό κατάστρωμα με τα πεντακάθαρα καθίσματα...
100_2671.JPG

...εκεί βρίσκουμε και ένα από τα 2 αναψυκτήρια του πλοίου.
100_2673.JPG

Ενώ η επιβίβαση συνεχίζεται κανονικά, ανεβαίνουμε στο 6ο καταστρωμα, του οποίου η επιφάνεια καλύπτέται από καθίσματα...
100_2676.JPG
100_2677.JPG

*(συνεχίζεται)*

----------


## laz94

...στο 6ο κατάστρωμα, προχωρώντας πρός την πλώρη, αριστερά και δεξιά, τα κάγκελα φτάνουν ως τα πλαϊνά του πλοίου με απότέλεσμα να έχουμε αυτή την θέα...
100_2680.JPG

Είμαστε λίγα λεπτά πριν την αναχώρηση και οι άγκυρες ανεβαίνουν...
100_2685.JPG

...οπότε προχωρούμε προς την πρύμη. Ο αριστερός καταπέλτης επιβατών εναβαίνει...
100_2687.JPG

ενώ 2 λεπτα μετά ανεβαίνει και ο καταπέλτης οχημάτων...
100_2689.JPG

και οι μηχανές ανεβάζουν στροφές...
100_2691.JPG

*(συνεχίζεται)*

----------


## laz94

Μετα από περίπου 10' περάσαμε τα φανάρια με ένα σφήριγμα διαρκείας...
Λίγα δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα είμαστε έξω από το λιμάνι...
100_2715.JPG

και η Φαίδρα ταράζει τα γαλήνια νερά του Σαρωνικού...
100_2720.JPG
100_2721.JPG
100_2722.JPG
100_2723.JPG

*(συνεχίζεται)*

----------


## laz94

Το πλοίο έχει βάλει πλώρη για Αίγινα ενώ το ταξίδι είναι ιδιαίτερα ήσυχο...
100_2719.JPG
100_2726.JPG
100_2734.JPG
100_2741.JPG
100_2749.JPG

----------


## laz94

Πλέουμε στα δυτικά παράλια της Αίγινας...
100_2773.JPG

και μετα από λίγο αρχίζουμε να βλέπουμε το λιμάνι της Αίγινας.
100_2781.JPG
100_2784.JPG

συνεπέστατη η Φαίδρα μανουβράρει για να δέσει με την πρύμη αφού πρώτα έγινε ανακοίνωση από τα μεγάφωνα οτι το πλοίο θα προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι με τον πρύμιο καταπέλτη...
100_2789.JPG
100_2792.JPG

----------


## laz94

Ενώ το πλοίο βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας το Ποσειδών Ελλάς μας πλησίαζε ερχόμενο από Αγκίστρι...
100_2796.JPG

Ήρθε η στιγμή της αναχώρησης από Αίγινα για Αγκίστρι αφήνοντας πίσω το λιμάνι και τον Ποσειδόνα που έχει δέσει με την πλώρη...
100_2816.JPG
100_2818.JPG
100_2820.JPG

----------


## laz94

Το Αγκίστρι έχει 2 λιμάνια...
την Σκάλα οπου δένουν τα συμβατικά πλοία (Φαίδρα, Ποσειδών), και το Μεγαλοχώρι, οπου δένουν τα δελφίνια. Το ένα λίμάνι απέχει από το άλλο 1.5 χιλιόμετρο. 
Εμείς λοιπόν βάζουμε πλώρη για την Σκάλα...
100_2830.JPG
100_2835.JPG

...οπου (προς έκλπηξη μας) συναντάμε τον Μπρούφα ΙΙ, που εγω προσωπικά δεν περίμενα να δω στο Αγκίστρι...
100_2836.JPG

Εδώ μια φωτο αφού το ταξίδι μας έχει πια τελειώσει με την Φαίδρα παρέα με τον Μπρούφα
100_2855.JPG

----------


## IONIAN STAR

Πολυ ωραιο αφιερωμα φιλε μου !!!! ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΟΥ...!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## laz94

Και τώρα κάποιες παρατηρήσεις για το πλοίο...

Κατα την γνώμη το πλοίο μαζί με τον Φοίβο είναι με διαφορα τα καλύτερα πλοία της γραμμής...
Είναι πεντακάθαρο, οι τουαλέτες λάμπουν όπως και όλα τα σαλόνια και τα εξωτερικά καταστρώματα!
Το 6ο καταστρωμα έχει αρκετά τασάκια με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουν τσιγάρα στο πάτωμα.
Ειληκρινά δεν μπορώ να βρω ούτε ένα αρνητικό για αυτό το πλοίο... :Wink: 

Ελπίζω η εταιρία του να συνεχίζει να το φροντίζει όπως τώρα και το πλοίο να έχει πάντα καλά τάξίδια!

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους σας που παρακολουθήσατε το ρεπορτάζ και συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα!
*Περιμένω τα σχόλιά σας*!:grin:

----------


## laz94

*Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε IΟΝΙΑΝ STAR!*

Επείσης ξέχασα να αναφέρω οτι εκείνη τη μέρα στο Αγκίστρι απόβίβασε 6 αυτοκίνητα, 4 μηχανές και περίπου 40 επιβάτες.

----------


## Leo

Λάζαρε, αναλυτικός, με λίγα λόγια και πολλές φωτογραφίες μας ταξίδεψες πολύ κοντά αλλά σε μέρη που εγώ μόνο έχω περάσει από Αίγινα, ενώ στο Αγκίστρι δεν έχω πάει καθόλου. Σε ευχαριστούμε φίλε εύχομαι με το καλό και στο επόμενο!!!!! Η Φαίδρα είναι στολοδάκι στον Σαρωνικό!

----------


## gtogias

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε laz94. Τόσο περιεκτικό σα να ήμασταν και εμείς μαζί σου. Πολύ καλό και σαν κίνητρο για να το δοκιμάσω και εγώ.

----------


## Leo

> Ευχαριστούμε φίλε laz94. Τόσο περιεκτικό σα να ήμασταν και εμείς μαζί σου. Πολύ καλό και σαν κίνητρο για να το δοκιμάσω και εγώ.


Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι ο μόνος αδιάβαστος στη περιοχή Γιώργο!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## Joyrider

Εντυπωσιάστηκα ! Πεντακάθαρο πλοίο, μπράβο τους ! Πολύ καλή και η ξενάγηση του συμφορουμίτη.

----------


## laz94

Σας ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια!
Πραγματικά αξίζει τον κόπο να κάνετε ενα μινι ταξιδάκι μέχρι το Αγκίστρι!
Είναι πολύ όμορφο νησί! :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

> Χαίρομαι που δεν είμαι ο μόνος αδιάβαστος στη περιοχή Γιώργο!!!!


 
Φίλε Leo εδώ ταιριάζει το τόσο κοντά μα τόσο μακρυά. Δίπλα από την Αθήνα και δεν έχω αξιωθεί να πάω. :Surprised: ops:

----------


## Thanasis89

*Μπράβο Λάζαρε...* Αποδεικνύεις με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ότι αυτό το θέμα μπορεί να χωρέσει μέσα του από το μικρότερο μέχρι το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι ! Όλες σου οι φωτογραφίες υπέροχες και όπως είπε και ο κ. Γιώργος κίνητρο των αδιάβαστων (και ο υποφαινόμενος) να κάνουν το ταξίδι...  :Wink:

----------


## laz94

> *Μπράβο Λάζαρε...* Αποδεικνύεις με τον καλύτερο τρόπο ότι αυτό το θέμα μπορεί να χωρέσει μέσα του από το μικρότερο μέχρι το μεγαλύτερο ταξίδι ! Όλες σου οι φωτογραφίες υπέροχες και όπως είπε και ο κ. Γιώργος κίνητρο των αδιάβαστων (και ο υποφαινόμενος) να κάνουν το ταξίδι...


Φίλε Θανάση σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τα καλά σου λόγια!
Να 'σαι καλά! :Wink:

----------

